
Ask HN: How would you grow a musician from scratch with $0? - gotem
Friends and I have been thinking of tough scenarios that require heavy bootstrapping and trying to come up with solutions (our favorite is how to impact an election most with $0). Figured HN might have some creative ideas.
======
byoung2
My college classmate at UCLA was a classical guitar major. His parents got him
started on guitar when he was 5 by buying a classical guitar and putting it on
display in the living room. They of course told him it was priceless and never
to touch it. It turned out that it was an inexpensive student model they got
specifically for him.

~~~
ksaj
That's brilliant.

When I was around 20, my mother was visiting and I was listening to some Deep
Purple. She sang along with one of the verses and then looked at me
quizzically and said, "Funny... you hated that song when you were a baby." She
was floored when I told her it heavily influenced my guitar playing.

To this day we wonder if being exposed to it as a baby, liked or otherwise,
triggered a subconscious recognition that resulted in me liking, and actually
being influenced by the music afterall.

------
WheelsAtLarge
A very useful skill for any musician is perfect pitch, the ability to identify
notes without reference. Adults aren't able to learn the skill but if you
start as a child you are able to learn it in the same way kids can learn a new
language without an accent and can identify small differences in sounds that
adults can't learn. I suggest you look into teaching that ability.

Also, loving music is the best motivator towards being a great musician. You
can help by exposing someone to different types of good music and helping to
identify a favorite.

------
iameoghan
Grow a musician? Immerse my child in all kinds of different music genres
whilst a baby, and then implore them to learn as an instrument when they're
old enough to do so. Encourage going to concerts and other events.

If you mean to help an existing musician to grow their fan base: \- jump on
some sh __y tik tok bandwagon, \- Instagram stories, \- live Q &A's

